# 6gb RAM 5.75 Usable



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

hallo guys,

I need some help with my ram configuration, i have M2N-SLI motherboard ..7750 AMD Black edition...6GB DDR2 6400 kingston.. HD5750 VGA,.. 

Now... I have 64bit W7 Ultimate and I never had problems... I took out my VGA and putted my old VGA 9600GT just to revoke my CD key GTA4, since then i am getting 6GB RAM (5.75GB Usable)...

I cleared the CMOS , updated bios, "downdated" bios, new W7 64 bit installation but nothing helps.. I am not sure if this VGA changing caused this big disaster...I haven't see my properties for long time but I know what changes I made----->>> from IDE DVD-RW LG--->>to sATA DVD-RW LG.....
USB live cam VX-1000 from Microsoft installed ... and the VGA changing ....that's it....


How can I go back to just 6GB ... I have lots of options for ram in the BIOS but I don't understand that R2D2 crap, its all in code... please help..ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try setting the Bios to "Default". You will never notice the .25GB of RAM that is "missing". There are no games or apps than can use over 4GB.


----------



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

I know, and I have done everything.. default.... 

I know 0.25GB is not a lot but it is weird since I didn't had that problem before...and it is not like I have any on board graphics


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 256meg is probably dedicated ram for the video card.


----------



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

No it is not dedicated to video card , it can be an issue of video card but it is not the dedicated video memory... it has something to do with sli but I don't know what... something weird..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's address space set aside by the Bios for Video use.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i just looked online and i couldnt even find a 9600 GT card that didnt have any dedicated ram of 256mb or more, i am with wrench, i think the video card is taking some of the ram and i think u ment PCI express, 9600 GT dont come on vga i think o.o unless u have 2 video cards in your system u shouldnt need to worry about SLI


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

excuse the part above where i said vga i ment to say agp and thought u said agp above but i was mistaken, cant edit post >.<


----------



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know guys... First I had the 9600GT ... then I replaced that with HD5750 ... then i replaced again with 9600GT to revoke my CD key.. then again I replaced it with HD5750..

So the last time I replaced 9600GT with HD5750 the problem occurred..

It could be that I didn't remove ATI drivers and I installed Nvidia on top of it... but that should not be the problem any more .. since I Installed new clean OS with HD5750 in it...

But the problem stays.. and it wasn't like that before..not with 9600GT and not with HD5750.. I always had 6GB strait.. I reed on Internet people have this problem on theirs laptops ... but not on desktop PC.."once gamer PC"... this all thing is stupid .. I don't know why I'm making such a big deal out of it.. 250 MB is not that big of a deal..

except if one day I wake up and it says ..."6GB (1.75 in use)...

this gives me an idea .... I will putt only 2GB of ram and I will see what it says maybe 1.75 in use...who knows??... I will post the results as soon as possible.... but if this happens than the video card is no longer an issue... then is DDR issue...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm betting the 4GB will show as 4GB. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

yap..just as I suspected 4Gb shows 3.75 in use...2gb shows 1.75 in use..


this is not good people.... damn...


but what can I do now ??


sorry for late replay... I was too busy..


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i am pretty sure its just video cards dedicated ram, why do u not believe this is not the problem?


----------



## Billy130 (Jan 4, 2010)

I do believe you Montiaro,

i just hope someone can explain it better then just " video card dedicated ram" , maybe why i did not have that before but this last 2 weeks, and maybe why is my mortarboard also saying in bios 6GB memory 5.75 in use , or maybe I screw up the mob. by changing so many times the video card, or maybe my ram memory is not matching, or has some special code made, ???.... all of this things could be a problem, I know this is not that big so I can't sleep at night,.. I still sleep very well.... and I am not new at this kind a stuff , but I never had this particular issue.. and we all hop we can find a solution ...and everything you do to your PC can be undone except if it is broken.. I bet if i get the same mortarboard and replace this one I will have the same 6GB full working... I will not close this discussion until I do that.. I don't try to prove you wrong , i just try to find the truth for the sake of technology, "and all PC fanatics"... hahaha.. about fanatics that was a joke!... I will find and borrow the same type mob. It will take maybe a week but its worth ..


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

previously a long time ago when u first got the computer u had the 9600 gt video card in there correct? if so did u ever check how much ram u had back then?

u said u have 6 GB of ram in your computer, i checked online and could not find a 9600 gt video card that did not have dedicated ram of 256 MB or more, the dedicated ram is part of your video card, it takes some of your ram u have installed on your computer and is ONLY used for your video card, when u check system properties it will not show the ram that your video card is using, someone here might have a link to something that shows how much ram your video card is taking from your total ram


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your video card is just allocating (reserving) some of the ram for its memery.
To be sure go to the propterties for your graphic card.
If in vista right click your desktop and select personalize
Then select display settings
then advanced settings

It will then show you the dedicated memory, and the shared memory with the ram.


----------

